# I'm Praying For A Miracle



## Mark_f (Jul 2, 2016)

Many of you know about a year ago I was in a bad way after having a stroke while in my shop. I have been doing fine and feeling the best I have in years..... then my cardiologist called, out of the blue, a few days ago and said I had to come to her office right away. I went in to see what was up and she said I had to start anti-coagulation therapy as soon as possible. My response was WHOAAA...what is going on? she said my pacemaker is recording uneven rhythms and A-Fib episodes of my heart. These alone greatly raise my risk of stroke, but since I have been having "mini" strokes occasionally, I am in severe risk of a major stroke at any time, which with the condition of the curated arteries and some other heart related problems would most likely be fatal and if not probably severely debilitating. They had decided last year not to operate on my curated arteries. The main treatment for these problems to reduce the risk of stroke is the anti-coagulation therapy which is mainly blood thinners and a couple other fancy pills that do God knows what and they have to be taken on a rigid schedule. ( I am very poor at taking drugs.) The blood has to be kept at a certain "viscosity", which has to be closely monitored and adjusted constantly to my diet and other factors ( the way they explained it is, basically, the thinner blood will be easier on the heart and arteries and things will work better). Many people take this therapy and live a long natural life without problems. BUT.... I am NOT supposed to have ANY blood thinners as I have an ascending aortic aneurysm and the risk of it leaking and rupturing would be really high and it is pretty much unrepairable ( they will only touch it if it means trying to save my life). This is a damned if I do...damned if I don't kind of thing. The treatment for either problem is severely dangerous to me. They said it will be ultimately up to me which way I want to go but they will make a recommendation following all the tests. 
       I go Wednesday for an ultrasound of my heart, my aneurysm, and my curated arteries and my cardiologist will render her opinion. Then I have to go a hundred miles to Pittsburgh to talk to a vascular heart surgeon to discuss the same tests and my "risk" of taking the treatment with regard to the aneurysm.
THEN I HAVE TO DECIDE. 
       That's it in a nutshell. There are more involved problems like deteriorated nerves, severe stenosis of the spine and some major arteries and I have a surgery on July 11th to repair my morphine pump and another surgery after that to install a spinal cord stimulator. ( I can't start anything until after the first surgery). It seems all this also plays into this crap.

       If I have a say...... I intend to live another twenty or so years...... but then that is not my decision... it's God's. I got a lot of projects to build yet.


----------



## Steve Shannon (Jul 2, 2016)

You definitely have my prayers. I'm constantly impressed with your projects and I want to be amazed for 20 more years!


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jul 2, 2016)

i'm very sorry to hear the news.  
may you be given the strength to go on to finish the projects that inspire all of us.


----------



## MozamPete (Jul 2, 2016)

With all your difficulties it has always impressed me the speed with which you projects progress and the quality of the work you produce with relatively small machines.  I wish you all the best which your upcoming procedures and hope to be following your project for a long time to come.


----------



## kvt (Jul 2, 2016)

You are in our prayers.   I hope that you continue to do the things you like and continue to produce the projects that we all like to watch and wish we could readily do ourselves.


----------



## wawoodman (Jul 2, 2016)

Mark,
My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## LucknowKen (Jul 2, 2016)

mark_f said:


> I have been doing fine and feeling the best I have in years..



That's great news.  



mark_f said:


> but then that is not my decision... it's God's.



It will be the right decision.
I have spent hours reviewing projects you posted here years ago.
My hat is off, some prayers have been sent.
lk


----------



## jpfabricator (Jul 2, 2016)

Prayers in route.

Sent from somwhere in east Texas by Jake!


----------



## core-oil (Jul 2, 2016)

Prayers sent over We need good guys like you Mark


----------



## Uglydog (Jul 2, 2016)

I'm just a Paramedic who wears an oil stained t-shirt when the wife allows me to play in the shop. I am not a doctor. But, if I may, allow me to chime in with perspective. This is not medical advise. Always follow your Docs directions!

Everyday I see patients with similar conditions. Many live for decades after diagnosis. They usually need to monitor their diet, and exercise as prescribed, as well as be medication compliant.
If you are a machinist you can understand anything the Docs and Cardiologists are saying. Yes, you will need to understand what they are saying. Tell them this is not a medical terminology class, they must use simple language.

For example the heart is merely a two stage pump (ventricles). However, each stage has priming unit (atria). Between the two pumps there is an old fashioned carburetor air gets in and mixes with the blood in the lungs. However, this carburetor is really special because it also acts as an exhaust when you breathe out.

So, you've got atrial fibrillation. The primer on the pump stage located after your lungs isn't working very well and occasionally retains the blood instead of passing it through like it should. It gels up when it isn't moving and forms clots. That's bad because if one of those clots gets let lose it could go anywhere and cause a clogged line. Clogged lines don't allow for fuel and air or lubrication. Some parts of the system are more fragile than others and need alot of lubrication (blood). We tend to notice some parts right away if there is a clogged line (brain).

So, yep, they can add additives to the blood to make it super slippery. So it doesn't gel up ever. Some diet effects the medications ability to stop gelling. Unfortunately, if there are bad seals or a thin wall on one of the lines, then they leak. Sometimes alot. That'd also be bad.

I'm guessing that by "curated arteries" you mean carotid arteries. Those are the big pipes that feed the brain. Sometimes they get clogged up as well. In fact, they can get so clogged up that they also cause flow to slow down and gel up. A really bad location as it dumps into the brain.

Ok, what else...
Let's remember that there are lots of other systems. You haven't mentioned kidney, endocrine (thyroid and diabetes), prostrate, lung, stomach and intestines. So I'm guessing those parts are running pretty well.

When you meet with the Docs for the decision, it might be helpful to put everything in the context of a car. A really cool car that you really want alot more miles miles out of. It's all a gamble and you can't make all the repairs required. After all it will never be a new car again. Which repairs will get you the longest most enjoyable ride? Are you interested in repairs which give lots of years but you end up restricted to a chair? Also, know that the Docs can't make any guarantees on outcome. Far too many unknowns.

And last written. But, really should be both first and last, with multiples during the process. Ask God that his will be done. But, it's ok to request more time do to his work as best you are able!

I hope this is helpful and not oversimplified or insulting.
God bless!
Amen.

Daryl
MN


----------



## Superburban (Jul 2, 2016)

Prayers for you and your family, with extra prayers for decision making.


----------



## newbydave (Jul 2, 2016)

mark_f said:


> Many of you know about a year ago I was in a bad way after having a stroke while in my shop. I have been doing fine and feeling the best I have in years..... then my cardiologist called, out of the blue, a few days ago and said I had to come to her office right away. I went in to see what was up and she said I had to start anti-coagulation therapy as soon as possible. My response was WHOAAA...what is going on? she said my pacemaker is recording uneven rhythms and A-Fib episodes of my heart. These alone greatly raise my risk of stroke, but since I have been having "mini" strokes occasionally, I am in severe risk of a major stroke at any time, which with the condition of the curated arteries and some other heart related problems would most likely be fatal and if not probably severely debilitating. They had decided last year not to operate on my curated arteries. The main treatment for these problems to reduce the risk of stroke is the anti-coagulation therapy which is mainly blood thinners and a couple other fancy pills that do God knows what and they have to be taken on a rigid schedule. ( I am very poor at taking drugs.) The blood has to be kept at a certain "viscosity", which has to be closely monitored and adjusted constantly to my diet and other factors ( the way they explained it is, basically, the thinner blood will be easier on the heart and arteries and things will work better). Many people take this therapy and live a long natural life without problems. BUT.... I am NOT supposed to have ANY blood thinners as I have an ascending aortic aneurysm and the risk of it leaking and rupturing would be really high and it is pretty much unrepairable ( they will only touch it if it means trying to save my life). This is a damned if I do...damned if I don't kind of thing. The treatment for either problem is severely dangerous to me. They said it will be ultimately up to me which way I want to go but they will make a recommendation following all the tests.
> I go Wednesday for an ultrasound of my heart, my aneurysm, and my curated arteries and my cardiologist will render her opinion. Then I have to go a hundred miles to Pittsburgh to talk to a vascular heart surgeon to discuss the same tests and my "risk" of taking the treatment with regard to the aneurysm.
> THEN I HAVE TO DECIDE.
> That's it in a nutshell. There are more involved problems like deteriorated nerves, severe stenosis of the spine and some major arteries and I have a surgery on July 11th to repair my morphine pump and another surgery after that to install a spinal cord stimulator. ( I can't start anything until after the first surgery). It seems all this also plays into this crap.
> ...



Prayers have been sent.


----------



## Sandia (Jul 2, 2016)

You are in my prayers Mark.


----------



## jeff_g1137 (Jul 2, 2016)

Hi
I will be thinking of you, & wish you all the best.
You will get all the time you need, God bless.
Jeff


----------



## JimDawson (Jul 2, 2016)

Prayers sent Mark.


----------



## CraigB1960 (Jul 2, 2016)

Mark, my thoughts and prayers are with you.  I have added you to my daily prayer list.  May God continue to bless you and us through you.


----------



## Mark_f (Jul 2, 2016)

Uglydog said:


> I'm just a Paramedic who wears an oil stained t-shirt when the wife allows me to play in the shop. I am not a doctor. But, if I may, allow me to chime in with perspective. This is not medical advise. Always follow your Docs directions!
> 
> Everyday I see patients with similar conditions. Many live for decades after diagnosis. They usually need to monitor their diet, and exercise as prescribed, as well as be medication compliant.
> If you are a machinist you can understand anything the Docs and Cardiologists are saying. Yes, you will need to understand what they are saying. Tell them this is not a medical terminology class, they must use simple language.
> ...



Yes, I understand the comparison. And you are correct, but the part that makes it worse is the percentages of various outcomes. They can't guarantee how accurate what they say is, but they do have a pretty good idea and usually they don't have to contend with both extremes. These are only the bad problems that potentially end your life. I also contend with a neurogenic bladder and use a catheter six times a day, a neurogenic colon that don't work without help from more equipment, all caused by deteriorated nerves. I have severe neuropathy in the legs and feet that makes balance and walking bad. All these problems cannot be fixed . One of the two upcoming surgeries is a spinal cord stimulator to help with the neuropathy.
BUT I'M STILL CUTTING CHIPS AND PLAN TO CONTINUE.


----------



## David VanNorman (Jul 2, 2016)

God makes the ultimate decision but the attitude helps him decide. God bless you Mark.


----------



## FOMOGO (Jul 3, 2016)

All the best to you Mark, prayers sent. I've been trying not to whine about my back issue, you've just made it a lot easier. Keep your chin up, We're all pulling for you. Cheers, Mike


----------



## rhynardt (Jul 3, 2016)

Hi Mark

Our thoughts and prayers are wit you

Regards


----------



## cathead (Jul 3, 2016)

Mark, 

I have a painting my dad gave me a long time ago.  It was of a small river meandering into the forest basically. 
Many years later I realized it was not simply a painting of a brook but more a visual approach to life. 
One can't see where it goes as it disappears into the forest.  It's a painted version of where life leads
a person as I see it now.  I look at it often and wonder what is around the next bend so to speak.  
It's the same for all of us because we can't see what the future holds.  I wish you well and hope
that things aren't as bad as one might think.  We are all pulling for you and fully expect to see more
of your excellent shop work in days to come.  The MORE CHIPS tells me you have the will and where
there is the will, there is a way.  

All the best to you my friend, 


                  Burt


----------



## mcostello (Jul 3, 2016)

Prayers gladly offered up!


----------



## hoth2o (Jul 3, 2016)

Prayers Sent


----------



## wrmiller (Jul 3, 2016)

Hey Mark,

I'm not one to talk much to the Big Guy upstairs, but I'll see what I can do.


----------



## ogberi (Jul 3, 2016)

Prayers sent, my friend.  One thing i can recommend to help with proper dosing times of meds - set repeating reminders on your phone's calendar, and a specific notification sound for them.   Hang in there, 'cause we're all pulling and praying for you.

Shad H.


----------



## fast freddie (Jul 3, 2016)

praying for you


----------



## Silverbullet (Jul 3, 2016)

In my prayers also. I'm on blood thinners too ,since 2009 . I had massive pulmonary embolism on both lungs. And me being already DISABLED waited till the next day to call 911. Now I don't have the extras you have but the blood thinners aren't the worse things in life. Live everyday to the best that you can, thank god for every extra one we have. I wasn't coming out of the emergency room according to the doctors. Show them how wrong they can be , keep your mind on all the projects still to do. Good addatude ALWAYS helps . Keep HAPPY it helps. GOD BLESS YOU AND MAY THE DOCTORS BE THE ONES HE SENDS.


----------



## Mark_f (Jul 3, 2016)

Thank you. The blood thinners are normally not a big deal, but they say they are for me because they say I almost certainly can't take them with the aneurysm , but that on the other hand I have to take them to avoid an almost certain stoke as I have had two and lately several "mini "  strokes. Kind seems to me I am damned if I do and damned if I don't. There is some discussion about possibly maybe a surgical possibility for the stroke risk depending on the outcome of the tests this week. The whole bummer about this is I FEEL FINE RIGHT NOW. The last thing said so far was " you may have to make the choice." I have tests Wednesday and Thursday this week.


----------



## Silverbullet (Jul 3, 2016)

I'm gonna say my prayers and ask God for a special healing for you. Miracles still happen.


----------



## jeff_g1137 (Jul 4, 2016)

Hi
Some times the waiting for the tests & the results, is the worst thing & the outcome is OK.
I had a heart scare & the wife a cancer scare this year & it all came out OK, but the waiting was murder.
So now i try not to worry, till all the tests are in. think good things & eat a good diet to get the  nourishment the body needs.

jeff

Ps 
And stop going out partying all night long, till the tests are in. lol


----------



## r.vial (Jul 6, 2016)

My dad has a-fib and I feel so sorry,for you and your loved ones prayers sent your,way

Sent from my Z936L using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark_f (Jul 6, 2016)

Thank you all...... Well, I'm off this morning for the first set of tests.... Get the rest tomorrow morning. They moved my appointment with the vascular heart surgeon from August to next Friday.( Doc said she didn't want to wait that long). They are fretting more than me.........


----------



## jeff_g1137 (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## strantor (Jul 6, 2016)

Your story sounds like my grandmother's story. I was 12 years old when she had her first big stroke.
After that, the blood thinners, the pacemaker, the mini-strokes, the pill diet, and the gloom & doom predictions.
The information I got from my mother (probably over dramatized by her) that she got from my grandmother (probably over dramatized by her) and from the doctors (probably over dramatized by them) convinced me that I probably wouldn't have a grandma much longer.
I made the necessary mental preparations. I accepted that her next stroke would likely be her last. And when the next stroke came, I was ready. My heart was hard, braced for shock. She lived. I breathed a sigh of relief and I accepted that her next stroke would likely be her last. And when the next stroke came, I was ready. My heart was hard, braced for shock. She lived. I breathed a sigh of relief ... (repeat X dozens of times).
It turned into me just "waiting for her time to come..." (probably next year)... for almost 2 decades.
In those 18 years I grew apart from her. Cold as it may sound, _she was already dead to me_, several times over. 
I had worked so hard to prepare myself for her to be gone that I grew to think of her as already gone.
She passed 2 weeks ago from dementia. Her funeral felt like a mere formality, and I have a lot of regretful and even guilty feelings about that.


The point of my story is, don't let the doctor's predictions about your condition change you or the way you think about yourself.
Control the dissemination of information about your condition so as not to cause undue alarm in your family. 
Don't let a prognosis end you before you're done.


----------



## Bill W. (Jul 6, 2016)

Thoughts and prayers go with you... Have a safe trip, get well soon.
Bill


----------



## Mark_f (Jul 6, 2016)

strantor said:


> Your story sounds like my grandmother's story. I was 12 years old when she had her first big stroke.
> After that, the blood thinners, the pacemaker, the mini-strokes, the pill diet, and the gloom & doom predictions.
> The information I got from my mother (probably over dramatized by her) that she got from my grandmother (probably over dramatized by her) and from the doctors (probably over dramatized by them) convinced me that I probably wouldn't have a grandma much longer.
> I made the necessary mental preparations. I accepted that her next stroke would likely be her last. And when the next stroke came, I was ready. My heart was hard, braced for shock. She lived. I breathed a sigh of relief and I accepted that her next stroke would likely be her last. And when the next stroke came, I was ready. My heart was hard, braced for shock. She lived. I breathed a sigh of relief ... (repeat X dozens of times).
> ...



I hope they are over dramatizing ..... But I don't know..... I plan on being here a lot more years..... But I don't know ....... I don't have to worry about anyone else as I am alone...... No wife, haven't seen my kids in years, they know nothing. Just me and my dogs, and my dogs need me.


----------



## MikeWi (Jul 6, 2016)

reminds me of a good friend that was told she had end stage cancer (forget the actual grade) and that she had 6 months to live.  She lived for 11 more years.


----------



## Mark_f (Jul 6, 2016)

It is amazing what they can do now a days...... But I believe God still wants me around awhile... and I'll go when he wants.... meanwhile I'm gonna make A LOT OF CHIPS


----------



## Billh50 (Jul 6, 2016)

Mark,
I wish you the best !  I know someday I will be going through some of the same things. I have a pacemaker/defibrillator now that the lower half of my heart relies on for the signal to pump. Without it I would not be here now. But I have been living with my heart problems since I had an open heart operation in 1961. They told me then that I would most likely be bed ridden by the time I was 21. Well being the stubborn person that I am I am now 66 and still around. I may have heart problems and cancer but I will not let it get me til I am ready !!!

Hang in there guy. Too many people enjoy your work so we need you around for a while yet.


----------



## Randall Marx (Jul 6, 2016)

You have my prayers now, too!


----------



## samthedog (Jul 7, 2016)

Hello Mark, prayers sent and health declared in Jesus' name. When you completely trust in God and give everything to Him, fear has no place to hide in your life. Walk on in faith until He calls you home.

Paul.


----------



## intrepid (Jul 7, 2016)

Mark,
What an amazing bunch of people here supporting and praying for someone most have never met.  I have been in situations where the power of prayers were really felt.
I somehow knew strangers were praying for me and it was truly felt.  Although I am on the other side of the world, I have been praying for God's will in your life and hope you will feel His presence as you take this unknown journey.


----------



## Silverbullet (Jul 7, 2016)

STILL TRUSTING IN GOD FOR A MIRACLE .  THANK YOU LORD


----------



## Uglydog (Jul 7, 2016)

mark_f said:


> Thank you all...... Well, I'm off this morning for the first set of tests.... Get the rest tomorrow morning. They moved my appointment with the vascular heart surgeon from August to next Friday.( Doc said she didn't want to wait that long). They are fretting more than me.........



Mark,
Please keep us posted. 
Sounds like HM is in some way family.
I'm ok with that!

Daryl
MN


----------



## HMF (Jul 11, 2016)

Mark,

You've always been in our prayers- you add so much to this place. 
Hopefully, this will resolve.

Nels


----------



## HMF (Jul 11, 2016)

Uglydog said:


> Mark,
> Please keep us posted.
> Sounds like HM is in some way family.
> I'm ok with that!
> ...



Everyone here IS family. We help each other, we look out for each other, and we have fun doing it.


----------



## David VanNorman (Jul 12, 2016)

Get your health back and make more chips . God bless you Mark.


----------



## David S (Jul 14, 2016)

Mark, we are all concerned with your well being and haven't had an update lately.  As has been stated we are indeed all family here, hence our concern.
However above all I wish you all the very best for a satisfactory outcome.  While it does sound difficult, I am sure with the best that medical science has available for you, and the sincere best wishes and prayers from your friends here, things will work out fine.

David


----------



## Mark_f (Jul 15, 2016)

Thank you everyone for your support. This is really my only family ... Right here.

I went to Pittsburgh yesterday to see the vascular surgeon. I feel better after talking with him. After going over all the tests and reports he said the least risky thing for me to do is to take the blood thinners. Since I had two strokes already and am having the short TIAs, that there is a high probability of a major stroke. The blood thinners will greatly reduce the risk. He said from a vascular standpoint I can handle the blood thinners ok. THAT WAS WHAT I NEEDED TO HEAR. But he did say the TIAs were more than likely a heart problem. 
   The short version...... I GOT MY MIRACLE..... my aneurysm is stable...... I can take the needed stroke prevention treatment ....... And more than likely hang around for quite a while longer.
    I know I still have a bad heart , a few bad arteries, and a deteriorating nerve system and will be wheelchair bound all the time in the not too distant future, but I feel ok and can still machine, so it's back to making chips for me. 
     I am thankful for my life and what I have. I never pity myself  because I have led a very "colorful" and full life and will do so as long as God lets me. Anywhere I am , I look around and there is always someone a lot worse off than me ... And I think to myself .... Except for the grace of God.. That could be me. I smile to myself and thank God for for what I have.


----------



## mcostello (Jul 15, 2016)

Great news!


----------



## kvt (Jul 15, 2016)

Good news and thanks for letting us know how things are going.    Keep making the chips,  as I enjoy your projects.


----------



## David VanNorman (Jul 15, 2016)

Great news . God knows you have more to do. Keep making chips till he calls you home. God bless you Mark




































Ggod bless you Mark.


----------



## FOMOGO (Jul 16, 2016)

Great to hear the good news Mark. Now back to instructing and amazing us less talented souls. Cheers, Mike


----------



## Terrywerm (Jul 16, 2016)

Mark, I've been absent for a while and have just first read up on your situation. I will offer prayers for your continued success with your health issues. I too want to see you hanging around here for a long time to come!


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jul 16, 2016)

great news!
we all have lots to learn from you, it's great to hear we'll be able to for a lot longer!


----------



## Silverbullet (Jul 19, 2016)

Thank you Lord for hearing our prayers. We all need a touch in body at different times. Bless you Mark and have many more years in your shop sanctuary. 
I thank you for all the great ideas and tools you make. I'm trying to get my shop set up so I can use my machines from my wheelchair , shoot I've got 4 new old machines I haven't even touched . Plus a HF mill drill in the crate from two years ago. God I'm slow. So happy for the results of your tests going the way you needed them to , GOD bless you again . GARY


----------



## Chip Hacket (Jul 19, 2016)

Prayers sent for you Mark


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dave enrico (Jul 25, 2016)

hello mark
everything will work its way out,ive watched your builds and workmanship and ive got to say ill try one of these projects as soon as the shop is finished,im  66 now and still learning,so if you dont mind we will need your patience,guidance and experience for probably another 25 or thirty years then you can go visit your maker in the mean time keep fighting we are all learning from you     dave


----------



## HMF (Dec 17, 2016)

Heavenly Father, giver of life and health: Comfort
and relieve your sick servant Mark, and give your power 
of healing to those who minister to his needs, 
that Mark, for whom our prayers are offered, may be
strengthened in their weakness and have confidence
in your loving care; through Jesus Christ our Lord, 
who lives and reigns with you and the Holy Spirit,
one God, now and forever.

_(Book of Common Prayer)_


----------



## Silverbullet (Dec 17, 2016)

I too am in need , my spinal problems have gotten saverely worse . Nerves are causing pain that won't let me sit up straight , not able to pick up any weight or stretch my arm out for something. Seeing a neurologist on Jan 4 th , I'm hoping they do some kind of block or vertebra operation. It rains here my wife has just had an operation and she's down for a bit. I figure I've used up my miracles when I lived thru the massive pulmonary embolism in 2009.  But I keep hoping to get back even to some walking , the grain of a mustard seed is enough. Faith it says in the bible.


----------



## Heckle and Jeckle (Dec 17, 2016)

God bless you Mark, the best I can do is include you in our prayers tomorrow. Raise your name to the lord, ask that he give piece, your body the strength and the doctors the wisdom to help you.

Greg


----------



## jeff_g1137 (Dec 17, 2016)

Hi
great news!
long may it last.
all the best for xmas & the new year.
jeff


----------



## Subwayrocket (Dec 17, 2016)

Prayers out to you Mark . Hope it all works out well. Your doctors have talked to you about newer meds like Eliquis, Pradaxa , Xarelto ?  Newer anticoags with less side effects and don't require as much going in to the coumadin clinic . 
I'm sure they must have discussed these with you ...if not, ask them .  Also, be careful with anything you take , many things can increase your *arrhythmia* potential ...even breathing meds , antihistamines , antibiotics and more. 
Be sure to call your cardiology office or pharmacist before taking seemingly harmless things that when combined can cause problems. 
Best wishes to you Mark !


----------



## jjtgrinder (Dec 18, 2016)

We are praying for healing and constant improvement.
Christ Jesus be with you.
Think positive.


----------



## jeff_g1137 (Dec 18, 2016)

Silverbullet said:


> I too am in need , my spinal problems have gotten saverely worse . Nerves are causing pain that won't let me sit up straight , not able to pick up any weight or stretch my arm out for something. Seeing a neurologist on Jan 4 th , I'm hoping they do some kind of block or vertebra operation. It rains here my wife has just had an operation and she's down for a bit. I figure I've used up my miracles when I lived thru the massive pulmonary embolism in 2009.  But I keep hoping to get back even to some walking , the grain of a mustard seed is enough. Faith it says in the bible.



Hi
I hope you get better, Pain is a pain in the ass, i have only 1/4 of the problems & some days i have no get up & go in me.
This year it was 7 months for all the tests to be done, it all worked out for me, but the waiting was the bad part.
Good luck & get well.
jeff


----------



## Billh50 (Dec 18, 2016)

Mark, 
I wish you all the best. I have several issues myself and can relate to finding more. Not easy at all. Will pray for you.


----------



## ome (Dec 28, 2016)

Mark,
God Bless you, for you are highly favored by our Heavenly Father.
I am NOT A DOCTOR,  but I have prayed for and been Blessed with Divine Gifts, helping me help others who are in great need, and whom God directs my focus.
I am so sorry to hear this news, Mark!
I have not been well and have been in chronic pain daily for almost 28 years.
God has completely taken away all my back pain, from 3 car accidents stemming back to 2/14/89.
I am writing this in hopes that you will call me or text me , for I can help you.
For God , nothing is impossible.
I live to love, and
live to serve .
I do this freely to all I meet who have a need to be helped, and will accept my help.
Please contact me as soon as you can.
There is much work the Lord wants you to do!
Jon Dellisanti
516-532-2188  text
Email; Jon108@att.net
Please Text first if able, as I hear very little, so text is first thing I or my friends will see.
Phone is very difficult for me to hear now, so unless a friend is home to help, I can not hear voices on phone.
God Bless You, Mark
Please get in touch, I will help you through prayers , information, all directed by the Lord of the universe.
Thank You
Jon
OME
PS
If no text ability, then call on phone, and Chris or Terry, ( my wife) will call you back when they listen to voice mail.
Please leave contact info and times you are available for phone calls.
God Bless
Merry Christmas and Happy Healthy long life New Year.
Jon


----------



## Douglasr (Dec 29, 2016)

ALL things are possible in Christ Jesus. Never doubt or give up hope. The Bible says By His Stripes We Are Heal, you are in my prayers


----------



## royesses (Feb 6, 2017)

I'm praying for you too. 
Roy


----------

